# What to make of Jimmer's NBA chances?



## cdunham91 (Mar 24, 2011)

Heard a lot of sports talk about this and most said he couldn't make it there.

I personally think that he will work out in the NBA. Why wouldn't he? What team doesn't want a very smart player that can shoot lights out at guard? I can see him having a Steve Nash impact, meaning a 10/10 ast/pt guy.

Dallas would be smart to get him. Good Jason Kidd replacement.

Lemme know what you think!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He's a smart guy with a much bigger repertoire than I thought he had. His strength and quickness will do him well in the league offensively, but he's still too slow-footed to guard anyone and he'll get blocked to hell every time he goes inside. I could see him turning into a starter-type player, maybe along the lines of what Mike Bibby has been for Atlanta the past few years, which means that in this draft, he'll probably go late lottery.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He will probably be a poor defender and combo-guard shooter like Ben Gordon.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

People compair him to Adam Morrison but i dont think Morrison had anywhere near the court smarts that Jimmer has...With Jimmer you cant expect allstar guard play but i think he will be solid in the NBA


----------



## 3pointgod (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Jimmer will be lucky to have a career as good as JJ Reddick. I just don't think he has the athleticism to be anything but a guy that comes off the bench.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the JJ Reddick comparison. Both white guys who excelled in college and are too smart not to atleast have a decent impact on the NBA.

Lol at throwing Steve Nash's name out there. C'mon now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> He will probably be a poor defender and combo-guard shooter like Ben Gordon.


This is the comparison that makes the most sense to me... the only question is whether or not he'll be as effective as Gordon is at creating his own open looks (Gordon has a mediocre open court handle but is elite at shaking his guy to get space for his J)..

I don't get how a guy can be compared to both Adam Morrison and Steve Nash, as those players are nothing alike (outside of maybe a lack of defense)... just because Fredette is white doesn't mean we have to find a white guy to compare him to.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

3pointgod said:


> I think Jimmer will be lucky to have a career as good as JJ Reddick. I just don't think he has the athleticism to be anything but a guy that comes off the bench.


I think he'll actually turn out to be a better version of Redick. Jimmer's a crafty ball handler. I don't think he'll ever be a starter, but he could definitely translate to an 8th or 9th man as a shooter/secondary ball handler.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I remember when people would compare Lenny Kravitz to Jimi Hendrix, I suppose because they were both black guys who owned guitars. Redick is a shooting guard and Freddette is going to be a back up point guard/combo guard. He has the potential to be a lesser version of Steph Curry, but I wouldn't bet upon that being a very close comparison. Curry is a damned good player.

He'll have to work his ass off to get serious PT in the NBA, but that is true of most NBA players. He looks like a guy who'll be around for awhile though, a guy who can contribute if he found the right situation. If he got into a situation where he was behind a lot of good guards he might have problems proving himself.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I think i would be alright if the bucks took him, we need the spark on offense and we are a good enough defensive team, especially with bogut holding down the paint that we could mask his defensive problems.. but that being said, he needs to go to a team like the bucks to be succssfull


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Diable said:


> I remember when people would compare Lenny Kravitz to Jimi Hendrix, I suppose because they were both black guys who owned guitars. Redick is a shooting guard and Freddette is going to be a back up point guard/combo guard. He has the potential to be a lesser version of Steph Curry, but I wouldn't bet upon that being a very close comparison. Curry is a damned good player.
> 
> He'll have to work his ass off to get serious PT in the NBA, but that is true of most NBA players. He looks like a guy who'll be around for awhile though, a guy who can contribute if he found the right situation. If he got into a situation where he was behind a lot of good guards he might have problems proving himself.


Well, I think Fredette will be a come-off-screens guy like Redick initially. I don't say it because they're both white.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I see him as a Carlos Arroyo type with a bit more offense because of his range.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> I like the JJ Reddick comparison. Both white guys who excelled in college and are too smart not to atleast have a decent impact on the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't think the steve nash comparison is such a bad one... I mean it's highly unlikeley that he will have a career comparable to Nash's. But Nash is a point guard that kills guys because he is one of the greatest shooters ever. It makes defense play him closer then they would like to and Nash beats them off the driblle largely because noone wants to give him any room to shoot. Then once Nash beats his defender he has a ton of crafty shots he can make in the key. Fredette is also a phenomenal shooter and has a ton of crafty shots he can make off the dribble.

I think Fredette needs to model his game after Nash. But it is extremly likely that he will be as good off the dribble as Nash is...

Still if I am drafting fredette I am doing it because I believe that he is such a tremendous shooter that he will make teams guard him too tight and be capable of making them pay off the dribble.

I don't see fredette as a Ray Allen/Reddick type who just runs off of screens all day. I see him as a shot creator that will either be able to pull it off and be a good pro or not and be just a bench spot up shooter.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Tom said:


> I see him as a Carlos Arroyo type with a bit more offense because of his range.


I always wonder about these type of comparisons. Carlos Arroyo was no where near the scorer that fredette was in college. And Arooyo went to FLIU. Yeah Florida international university. He averaged 16 ppg at that garbage school. Fredette dominated college basketball on one of the best teams in the country. Let's at least give him enough respect to assume that he is better then Arroyo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He will probably just be the first Jimmer Fredette. 

Not to say that that's monumental but I don't see a very precise comparison for him without combining two guys. Considering he'll be drafted mid round by a mediocre team he might get a lot of shots and put up a 16ish ppg, but in general if he were to contribute to a championship he'd have to be a strong rotation player. I will say he has more feel for the game as somewhat of a creator than I gave him credit for before extensively watching him. He's definitely not some Eddie House.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> I always wonder about these type of comparisons. Carlos Arroyo was no where near the scorer that fredette was in college. And Arooyo went to FLIU. Yeah Florida international university. He averaged 16 ppg at that garbage school. Fredette dominated college basketball on one of the best teams in the country. Let's at least give him enough respect to assume that he is better then Arroyo.


Arroyo played some good seasons in this league...he wasn't just the guy who got dumped by Miami. AND if BYU had better offensive players he wouldn't need to shoot so much.


----------

